# Academy Award Winning Sound FX



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Soooooo around last year I remember reading a post about a website with CD's of audio tracks for halloween, later reading up on this person's bio he is an academy award winning sound/composer. he had a bunch of themes like "scary carnival" and the like...I can't find that post on here, does anyone remember it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Was it www.poisonprops.com ? I think he won Emmys, not Academy awards. His CD's are the best anywhere bar none! Adam is a real nice guy too, we talked for a long time about the prop business, and you can't buy from a nicer guy.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

YAY!!! that's the one. Thanks alot Dr. Morbius. And you guys can't imagine how glad I am to see the site back up again


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I bought the Evil Clowns one at TW and I must say it rocketh. My favorite dark carnival background I've heard yet. I've also got his Laboratory and Cavern Winds one. I'll be collecting more to be sure. Get your individual prop sounds lined up (he has specialty CDs for those too) and whatever sounds for specific events/scares, and play one of his ambients in the background for the overall haunt and you'll sound like Hollywood. Excellent stuff.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought is Monsters & Zombies last year and the tracks are great. I will be ordering his Asylum Sound CD for this years haunt. GREAT STUFF!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I think he belongs to the forum too but yea his cds are awesome


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

I just saw this from him: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14120 and I became a big fan already.

I think I'm going to use that story in his video for the basis for my whole haunt, I love it!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone!*

I'm so glad everyone is digging all my work. It makes it all worth it when i read your very kind words. : )
I have a couple more CD'S im working on this year one being (TOXIC) steam blast, alarms, etc.
Its great for a TOXIC or ALIEN environment.
Anyway THANKS again everyone!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Poison, was that your "Thunder" tracks you had playing in your front yard display this last Halloween? I can't remember exactly, but I recall it sounding REALLY good. If it was, I might need to snag one of those from you. What're the shipping charges to send it 10 blocks LOL?


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Thunder Cd*

The THUNDER i used in my HAUNT is the same i sell.
And you can stop by and pick a THUNDER CD up if you'd like.
Let me know?
(310) 452-7957
Adam


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

poison said:


> I'm so glad everyone is digging all my work. It makes it all worth it when i read your very kind words. : )
> I have a couple more CD'S im working on this year one being (TOXIC) steam blast, alarms, etc.
> Its great for a TOXIC or ALIEN environment.
> Anyway THANKS again everyone!


Ooo! Ooo! I soo want the TOXIC one! My theme for this year is *Toxic Spill Zombie Catastrophe*. Toxic spill, followed by giant spiders, followed by toxic zombies, followed by autopsy lab.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Toxic*

Great! 
Here is what will be in the tracks.
Toxic 2 tracks 35 Minutes each 70 minutes.
1. Alarms, Steam blasts, Warning countdown and Rumbles. 35 minutes
2. Alarms, Alien and Air Raid Sirens, Rumbles. 35 minutes
All the makings for a great ALIEN or TOXIC environment gone bad! Really Bad!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

poison said:


> And you can stop by and pick a THUNDER CD up if you'd like.
> Let me know?
> Adam


Wow, a trip to Adam's house to make a pickup. That could be a disturbing experience. When people walk up the sidewalk toward the house does a skeleton hanging from a gibbet tell them whether you're home or not in rhyme?



POISON said:


> Toxic 2 tracks 35 Minutes each 70 minutes.
> 1. Alarms, Steam blasts, Warning countdown and Rumbles. 35 minutes
> 2. Alarms, Alien and Air Raid Sirens, Rumbles. 35 minutes
> All the makings for a great ALIEN or TOXIC environment gone bad! Really Bad!


Awesome! Adam, when do you think you'll have that one out? I so want it. I think I'll buy it together with The Factory; I think they'd compliment each other nicely.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*3 weeks*

I am working the master right now. And then it goes into production so were looking at 3 weeks for TOXIC.
And im glad there's an interest! : )


----------

